# How do I get these damn things off?



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I have seitz blinds - you know, the ones with a flyscreen at the top & blind at the bottom. The blinds / flyscreens need re-tensioning, and rattle at times :x , that's easy you say, unscrew the screws round the frame and get them out, tighten up etc, bob's your uncle! BUT, how do you get the plastic covers off the screwholes??? I've tried levering with a screwdriver, and jiggled around, but all I do is scratch the frame & swear :roll: . Is there a special tool to do it? Any ideas?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Seitz*

Small Plunger did it for mr from RS

Trev


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

i don't know but if you break them you may need this site http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/caravan/caravan_accessories/Seitz_blinds$$1.aspx
chapter


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Seitz*



teemyob said:


> Small Plunger did it for mr from RS
> 
> Trev


hello Trev; was that like a miniature sink plunger thingy? Do you know the RS part number, or where it is in their catalogue?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

*did it!*

ok, I eventually got the screw covers off, using a pair of pincers from a small tool kit. I used Paulway's guide on removing the blinds for re-tensioning here

On my pilote there is also a pelmet to remove, which is done by removing a few screws at the front & in the lockers. The flat end of the roller is stapled in to the frame, the round end is in a guide which is held in by 2 small philips screws - make sure you have the blind latched up about halfway & carefully lift the guide holding the round end; roll up the blind enought to tighten up, put the round end guide back in it's place & re-fit the screws. Do the same at the other end, and it should be a lot tighter. Mine is now & hopefully won't rattle when driving. 
I also added a squirt of WD40 to each end before replacing all the crews & covers.


----------



## Wanderwagon3 (May 27, 2005)

*As Topic*

Bognor mike

I changed 4 windows on my Monte Carlo to make blinds close on rising instead of v.v.

It is IMHO a waste of time trying to get the screw caps off without damage..some will most won't.

I used a small gimlet screw in a thread or so and pulled. No problem.

However before starting I called at Devon on my way home and was given a plastic bag with many more than enough screwcaps.
' Tiss a boring job 16 screws per blind.

I once, in days of towing a c*r*a*a*, had need to retension blinds . A fiddily job which can turn the air blue. Unless a spring is broken it can be done with care and the cost of new frames and blinds concentrates the will to succeed.

Ken........with Wanderwagon3


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

Regarding your little plastic plugs, my hubby put super glue on a small screw head and then glued it to the plug, when it dried he just pulled them out, to get the plugs off the screw heads, just soak them for a minute or two in boiling water and they drop off!


----------



## haylingchrist (May 15, 2005)

Put a few bits of insulating tape on the frame where the plug is proudest. Use several thicknesses.

You can then lever out the plugs with a sharp knife (I use one of those Opinel locking blade jobs). Don't try and dig the plugs out with the point - it will make a horrible mess. Use the sharp edge 1-2 cm back from the point to get get a grip on the exposed edge of the plug then lever. 

There's a knack. Practice first on some behind the curtains. I'd done mine several times like this with no visible damage.

You don't need a lot of force, it just needs to be in the right place. Pushing too hard will probably just end up with stabbing yourself....

Chris


----------

